# Rain & some Garden Pics.



## Rubberback

This rain should help. Yall, post some pics of your 2015 gardens. Few of mine.
First one is papas in my compost bin. LOL then my quail in the garden.


----------



## peckerwood

I'm ashamed of mine.It's almost drowned out and pouring rain right now.Costco has socker hoses 2 for 12 bucks.They're the smaller dia. with 7 year warranty.Bought a couple last year and really liked them,but paid 12 bucks each at Home Depot.Might need then later this year if I have a fall garden.


----------



## The Driver.

My Blackberries and Red Raspberries are loving the rain. Harvesting carrots and canned a dz pints yesterday. Onions, okra, and blue lakes beans are coming along nicely. Peppers, tomatoes, egg plants, squash and cucumbers are water logged and doing poorly.


----------



## Rog

1. Cucumbers are coming in good
2. Pepper plants are doing well but am having caterpillar issues
3. Snow peas are doing good
4. Japanese eggplant already has 3 growing
5. I have several tomato plants established and my backup seedlings are loving the rain and sun


----------



## RLwhaler

I love seeing these garden pictures! Let see em!


----------



## Rubberback

RLwhaler said:


> I love seeing these garden pictures! Let see em!


Me too. I griped about canning last year. I'f god willing I get some good crops. I'm canning my butt off. I ran out of everything from last year.
This has got to stop. 
I love it all. Canned pickles, okra, maters, japs, maters & okra, & you name it.
Even pickled quail eggs.


----------



## BertS

my garden has been a mudhole since the middle of march.

I'm seriously thinking the only thing I will get to grow this year is okra, and yardlongs.

maybe I will rest it this season, and add about 12 yards of topsoil and compost to prepare for a decent fall/winter garden.


----------



## Rog

Rog said:


> 1. Cucumbers are coming in good
> 2. Pepper plants are doing well but am having caterpillar issues
> 3. Snow peas are doing good
> 4. Japanese eggplant already has 3 growing
> 5. I have several tomato plants established and my backup seedlings are loving the rain and sun


Pictures from above post


----------



## RLwhaler

Rubberback said:


> Me too. I griped about canning last year. I'f god willing I get some good crops. I'm canning my butt off. I ran out of everything from last year.
> This has got to stop.
> I love it all. Canned pickles, okra, maters, japs, maters & okra, & you name it.
> Even pickled quail eggs.


That there, is healthy eating as it gets! I enjoy and learning from all of ya'll at the same time.Working my way up to bigger and better garden in the future.
This year, I started with 5 Jack Daniels half cut barrels.Lot's of mints and herbs that my wife likes to eat,with one Hot Thai pepper plants that my MIL gave us.I'll post some pictures later when I get a chance.Eventually I'll get the canning stuff down.My mouth is watering just typing " Canned pickle,okra":rotfl:



Rog said:


> Pictures from above post


Thanks Rog!


----------



## Rubberback

I'm not sure I'm very healthy. I truly grow veggies for a better tasting fruit. The stuff at the store has no taste. Plus, the canned stuff in turn has a better taste. 
The eggs from my chickens are very tasty vs store bought.


----------



## Meadowlark

The Driver. said:


> ....Harvesting carrots and canned a dz pints yesterday. ....


 Never canned carrots before....how do they taste?

We had so many this year after giving a lot away, still had some go to waste.


----------



## The Driver.

Meadowlark said:


> Never canned carrots before....how do they taste?
> 
> We had so many this year after giving a lot away, still had some go to waste.


 Easy to can and taste like they came out of the garden Lark. 25 minutes in PC. I only add a 1/2 tsp of brown sugar to them.


----------



## Meadowlark

Well, learn something every day. Too bad I didn't see this sooner...but will try it next year. Thanks.


----------



## Rubberback

Meadowlark said:


> Well, learn something every day. Too bad I didn't see this sooner...but will try it next year. Thanks.


I can them with my japs.
Lark , that storm hurt you. It hammered me. My garden got nailed. Been out of a/c since 4 am.
I meant electricity.


----------



## Tail_Pincher

Finally got out with the camera to snap some picks.

Got one box with squash, zucchinis, and tomatoes, and one with cucs, peppers, and okra. Toms have a lot of nice fruit and zucs and squash just starting to bear. Cucs, okra and peppers a bit behind but the bells and banana peppers are starting to bear.

And there's just something about yard work that makes beer taste so dang good.


----------



## scwine

Looks good.

I gotta a tomato plant in a whiskey barrel growing like crazy, but no blooms whatsoever.


----------



## Meadowlark

Rubberback said:


> I can them with my japs.
> Lark , that storm hurt you. It hammered me. My garden got nailed. Been out of a/c since 4 am.
> I meant electricity.


 Hammered for sure here. Corn all laying down. I'm worried about onions having too much moisture to store this year. Always something.

Oh, got electricity back on about noon today.


----------



## RLwhaler

Tail_Pincher said:


> Finally got out with the camera to snap some picks.
> 
> Got one box with squash, zucchinis, and tomatoes, and one with cucs, peppers, and okra. Toms have a lot of nice fruit and zucs and squash just starting to bear. Cucs, okra and peppers a bit behind but the bells and banana peppers are starting to bear.
> 
> And there's just something about yard work that makes beer taste so dang good.


That's pretty nice Tail P. Did you used a liner under the soil ? :brew2:


----------



## Tail_Pincher

RLwhaler said:


> That's pretty nice Tail P. Did you used a liner under the soil ? :brew2:


 Appreciate it. I just laid a layer of cardboard down on top of the grass. Tore up some old boxes I had in the garage and laid them down.

This is my first season with these and second season growing anything and these have worked great! Way better than the small in-ground garden I had last year.

Learning more as I go and getting better at it.


----------



## RLwhaler

Tail_Pincher said:


> Appreciate it. I just laid a layer of cardboard down on top of the grass. Tore up some old boxes I had in the garage and laid them down.
> 
> This is my first season with these and second season growing anything and these have worked great! Way better than the small in-ground garden I had last year.
> 
> Learning more as I go and getting better at it.


You're most welcome! :brew2:


----------



## Rubberback

Meadowlark said:


> Hammered for sure here. Corn all laying down. I'm worried about onions having too much moisture to store this year. Always something.
> 
> Oh, got electricity back on about noon today.


Guy down the road said his are rotting inside. Mine are all laying down. Lost a big pecan that fell over. The growth on the tree & all the rain then the wind blew it over. Plenty of others down. Still, no power here.
Feast are famine out here.


----------



## peckerwood

BertS said:


> my garden has been a mudhole since the middle of march.
> 
> I'm seriously thinking the only thing I will get to grow this year is okra, and yardlongs.
> 
> maybe I will rest it this season, and add about 12 yards of topsoil and compost to prepare for a decent fall/winter garden.


Are those yardlongs the same beans you can get at Chinese buffets?Man I love those things.


----------



## Meadowlark

More rain last night...can't catch a break. Onions on the right are definitely suffering. Potatoes look ok above ground but really need some dry weather. Next over, tomatoes seem to be doing great....and squash and peppers at the end of that row look good.

Another row over starts the corn, 5 plantings of G90 and peaches an cream staggered over 6 weeks ...and a lot of it still laying down from the wind storm. At the end of those rows, the green beans and pinto beans are good. Cukes and melons scattered around look ok. 

Haven't even thought about okra or peas yet...just too cool and wet for them here.

You can see tree leaves scatted on the ground from the wind storm...really blew hard here.


----------



## Rubberback

Well, the cool weather ain't good. But the sun will be nice for the next 5 days.


----------



## BATWING

Things look so much better this year. Im still a noob at this.


----------



## Tail_Pincher

BATWING said:


> Things look so much better this year. Im still a noob at this.


Pup and garden look good.


----------



## RLwhaler

BATWING said:


> Things look so much better this year. Im still a noob at this.


Nice Batwing! This is probably the second time that i've seen someone used the aluminum bucket to plant.The feed store that I frequent have them. Do you drill holes at the bottom for draining?


----------



## peckerwood

My onions look just like Meadowlarks.


----------



## Rog

Some closeup shots of my plants producing
Eggplant
Jalapeno
Cucumber
Snow pea


----------



## Rubberback

I think I might get some onions.....


----------



## The Driver.

Rubberback said:


> I think I might get some onions.....


 Looking Good Rubberback.

I hanged a couple dz yesterday afternoon after drying out in this nice sunny weather.


----------



## Rubberback

The Driver. said:


> Looking Good Rubberback.
> 
> I hanged a couple dz yesterday afternoon after drying out in this nice sunny weather.


Lets see them.
We usually have a big onion contest. Its just for fun. Plus, the 2 pounder club.


----------



## BATWING

RLwhaler said:


> Nice Batwing! This is probably the second time that i've seen someone used the aluminum bucket to plant.The feed store that I frequent have them. Do you drill holes at the bottom for draining?


Drain plug..  They are small water tanks. I had a few I used for open coolers for a party and re-purpose for garden container.


----------



## The Driver.

Rubberback said:


> Lets see them.
> We usually have a big onion contest. Its just for fun. Plus, the 2 pounder club.


Mine are mostly med to small size.


----------



## Wado

*Tough Times*

I might have to go mooch some veggies this year. I have a sneaky suspicion my property is part of an old rice field. After it sat here saturated for weeks it dried up into portland cement. I can usually run down the middles with my small tiller and do some cultivating but when I got back Sunday I needed a jack hammer to bust this stuff up. This is year four for a garden here and I guess it needs more compost, lots more. Anyway it is what it is. Sure grows grass good. And what's up with the corn and yellow leaves, too much water or not enough? Never have had this happen. And the European Corn Borer's are hatching. I saw some of the moths a week ago and started spraying but they are hard to get rid of.


----------



## Rubberback

Wado looks like a good place to skim board.


----------



## BertS

you guys think it's too late to sow from seed, some cucumbers?


----------



## Meadowlark

No...not at all. I just planted some this week.


----------



## BertS

thanks, wife and the kids will be happy.....

i was worried thy may be like tomatoes, and it would be too late, without shade in the afternoons.......


----------



## peckerwood

Wado,sell the tiller and get a water buffalo.


----------



## Rubberback

BertS said:


> you guys think it's too late to sow from seed, some cucumbers?


Man, I've had a few bad years growing cucs. But finally thank god, have a good crop going this year. Yee haw.


----------



## Wado

Rubberback said:


> Wado looks like a good place to skim board.


I set some trotlines out but no keepers. I was thinking about holding some kayak classes but that washed out too.


----------



## Rubberback

Wado said:


> I set some trotlines out but no keepers. I was thinking about holding some kayak classes but that washed out too.


Wado, what about bud bugs? You know it hasn't rain for five years & now it won't stop.


----------



## Wado

About five miles north of my place an old boy that farmed rice has a crawdad pond at his house. He traps enough for himself and some friends. I already have more mosquitoes than one person can enjoy I sure don't need a mud bug farm! I almost forgot this, when I was throwing rows up I made a pass and a turtle about the size of a volley ball poked his head out of the row I just made. I guess he was hibernating in my swamp-garden. I just planted four rows of sweet corn Sunday and okra also. Maybe we will have sweet corn for the fourth.


----------



## Meadowlark

Wado said:


> .... Maybe we will have sweet corn for the fourth.


I have one row that is lighter green than the other rows much like yours...since I fertilize with cow and chicken, I figure I just missed that area.

5 plantings each 10 days apart.... hoping to eat fresh garden corn all summer.


----------



## Rubberback

Dang Lark! You got some corn. You making ethanol ? Your chickens will love you.


----------



## Wado

Your corn looks good, watch out for borers. I don't know why some turned yellow. I see a lot of this in the row crops that are having the same results. Maybe the fertilizer leeched out. I just hit the top of my rows with triple thirteen after planting. Everything is turning yellow and I guess we can blame it on the rain, too much too long in this soil that doesn't percolate.


----------



## Meadowlark

Rubberback said:


> Dang Lark! You got some corn. You making ethanol ? Your chickens will love you.


 LOL...wondering what is going to happen when free range chickens and guineas "discover" corn on the cobb.

I'm hoping it will be too high off the ground for them to do anything...but of course that doesn't stop the squirrels.


----------



## Rubberback

Meadowlark said:


> LOL...wondering what is going to happen when free range chickens and guineas "discover" corn on the cobb.
> 
> I'm hoping it will be too high off the ground for them to do anything...but of course that doesn't stop the squirrels.


LOL Don't let them see ya peeling the husk off the corn. They love corn on the cob. Do not let them find your peas. If I leave the gate open in my garden the chickens are sure to show up.


----------



## peckerwood

I reckon of anything that comes out of a garden or field,corn would be my most favorite thing.Cooked burgers and corn on the grill last night before the rain,and eat 1/2 a hamburger,and 3 ears of corn.Since you just rent corn,I don't think I over-ate.


----------



## BertS

corn is pretty amazing.........

don't matter how much you think you chewed it..........full kernels upon exit......

magical stuff!!


----------



## jm423

Don't know how corn can do as you said but still leave pounds (on belly or butt) behind! And blow the top out of your blood glucose meter.


----------



## Meadowlark

peckerwood said:


> I reckon of anything that comes out of a garden or field,corn would be my most favorite thing.Cooked burgers and corn on the grill last night before the rain,and eat 1/2 a hamburger,and 3 ears of corn.Since you just rent corn,I don't think I over-ate.


 LOL...my thoughts exactly. Corn is by far the most rewarding veggie I grow. The taste of fresh picked corn.... right from the stalk to the boiling water...is the greatest treat I've found from the garden...and that's why I'm trying to set up a continuous summer long supply.


----------



## Rubberback

Meadowlark said:


> LOL...my thoughts exactly. Corn is by far the most rewarding veggie I grow. The taste of fresh picked corn.... right from the stalk to the boiling water...is the greatest treat I've found from the garden...and that's why I'm trying to set up a continuous summer long supply.


I have maybe a row planted of peaches n cream. I ran out of space.
I planted maybe 10 squash plants & have already had to pull up 2. That dang squash is impossible to grow.


----------



## Rubberback

Update on whats growing at>>>>>>>


----------



## BertS

Man, i sure wish you were closer!!

Would like to get some of your quail to try raising.


----------



## chumy

BertS said:


> Man, i sure wish you were closer!!
> 
> Would like to get some of your quail to try raising.


PM me if Angleton is not too far from you. I can hook you up with some tasty birds. I think i have some left


----------



## Rubberback

BertS said:


> Man, i sure wish you were closer!!
> 
> Would like to get some of your quail to try raising.


I love having them around. Very entertaining. I have them running around & I can call them right up to me. Plus, their calls are great.


----------



## chuck leaman

A pictures of my garden yesterday.


----------



## chuck leaman

Some zucchini, acorn, and delicata squash pictures.


----------



## BertS

great looking squash.........

last year we did some flying saucer squash..........good stuff.


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM




----------



## Rubberback

JWS.HOOKEM said:


> View attachment 2189090


Your maters look good. What kind are they? Are they staked are what ? Mine would fall over if I didn't have them staked & in cages. 
I'm getting a lot of plant thus far. I have some maters growing but not as far a long as yours.


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM

Rubberback said:


> Your maters look good. What kind are they? Are they staked are what ? Mine would fall over if I didn't have them staked & in cages.
> I'm getting a lot of plant thus far. I have some maters growing but not as far a long as yours.


They are Big Beef and staked.


----------



## Wado

*First picking*

I am passing the baton on the sweet corn to someone else. We might get a mess out of it if I can find a volunteer to go into the waist high grass and pull some later. I got an infestation of borer's and something that looks like chinch bugs in the stalks and a bad case of premature tossling. Bad year for that stuff but I got a few cuc's and beans. Blackeye's are looking fair and that's about it for my patch. Next project is to get some grade on my space so it will drain. Pretty sure I have over tilled this dirt and created a bowl, got to have drainage. Good luck to everybody.


----------



## BertS

JWS.HOOKEM said:


> View attachment 2189090


where did you get them crooked stakes?


----------



## G-O-T-B

yall are way ahead of me, hail tore my garden up it looks pitiful im going to start replanting some on the long weekend.


----------



## chumy

BertS said:


> where did you get them crooked stakes?


Looks like they would make a good bird deterrent also? (Snake)


----------



## Rog

Wado,

Is all that from this year? If so you are doing great! I've only got a half dozen cukes so far and the beans are just starting to produce.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

This weather has played heck with my tomato plants. Vines look great, although a little leggy... All blooms beaten off by the wind and rains in the last 10 days. Need a week of sunshine.


----------



## Tail_Pincher

My plants are full of tomatoes but with such little sunshine they're not turning. 

This much rain has done a number on the pepper plants and okra. They're finally starting to blossom.


----------



## Wado

Rog said:


> Wado,
> 
> Is all that from this year? If so you are doing great! I've only got a half dozen cukes so far and the beans are just starting to produce.


Yep, picked yesterday. I had about written the cucumbers off but some bees showed up and started doing their thing and next thing you know you got cucumbers. Nothing wants to grow, my peppers are not even a foot tall but are making a few and no aphids. Usually they get my peppers, guess they drowned. The rest of my garden is a mess.


----------



## Rubberback

I'm getting tons of cucs. Been canning pickles everyday. Hoping the rain stays away till after tomorrow so I can get my taters. Picked a few maters & the cherry maters are showing up.Will see.


----------



## Rubberback

Tater harvest! Here's half the crop. I planted the others a few weeks later due to rain delay. Not a great harvest but I'll never complain.
The other half is still growing.


----------



## peckerwood

Rubberback said:


> Tater harvest! Here's half the crop. I planted the others a few weeks later due to rain delay. Not a great harvest but I'll never complain.
> 
> Congrats on the spuds.Never would've been possible here.


----------



## Rubberback

peckerwood said:


> Rubberback said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tater harvest! Here's half the crop. I planted the others a few weeks later due to rain delay. Not a great harvest but I'll never complain.
> 
> Congrats on the spuds.Never would've been possible here.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I got em after 13" of rain. This sand up here drains fast. Sand is great but it needs a lot of water. Which I got. Hope the dominos keep falling my way.
> Everything seems to be growing fine.
> Really need some sunshine, that would be the icing on the cake.
Click to expand...


----------



## jm423

Good fer you on the tater harvest(partial)! My seed taters rotted, then it stayed too wet to replant. Will try in fall. Have a really good fruit set on my maters, so now early blight has arrived. Sprayed this PM, will see what happens. Beginning to think if it weren't for bad luck I wouldn't have any luck at all!


----------



## Rubberback

jm423 said:


> Good fer you on the tater harvest(partial)! My seed taters rotted, then it stayed too wet to replant. Will try in fall. Have a really good fruit set on my maters, so now early blight has arrived. Sprayed this PM, will see what happens. Beginning to think if it weren't for bad luck I wouldn't have any luck at all!


Yup its been rough. Its feast are fantoom this year. The only thing I will say is sand is the ticket. I've learned a lot this year.


----------



## Law Dog

I love seeing these garden pictures! Giving me great ideas on my future garden at the ranch..


----------



## Rubberback

Law Dog said:


> I love seeing these garden pictures! Giving me great ideas on my future garden at the ranch..


Here's a few more!


----------



## Meadowlark

Finally got all my spuds out of the ground...below average crop, with smaller than normal size and weight. 

An average crop produces about 5 to 6 pounds of spuds per pound of seed...good crops go up to 7 to 9 pounds, great up to 10 pounds. This year my crop was 3 pounds of spuds by weight per pound of seed. 

Just wasn't a great potato growing season for me....but plenty to enjoy several meals of green beans and new potatoes.


----------



## Rubberback

Meadowlark said:


> Finally got all my spuds out of the ground...below average crop, with smaller than normal size and weight.
> 
> An average crop produces about 5 to 6 pounds of spuds per pound of seed...good crops go up to 7 to 9 pounds, great up to 10 pounds. This year my crop was 3 pounds of spuds by weight per pound of seed.
> 
> Just wasn't a great potato growing season for me....but plenty to enjoy several meals of green beans and new potatoes.


Looks fine to me. My crop was the same. Great rooster I would of mounted it.


----------



## Rog

Updated pictures of my garden. It is coming along pretty good for my first garden.


----------

